# a bit worried about my pet rats kind of tiwtch



## pet of bob the rat (May 2, 2009)

hi i have had my pet rat for 3 weeks now and he is awesome but sometimes he will start kind of twitching where he kind of jaults, probably about once per day and lasts about 20-30 seconds. is this anything to worry about? is it normal forsmall animals or should i do something about it? if so what do i do?

thank you


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

My eldest rat does that when he has a itch lol. Thats the only time ive seen them doing that, some one else may have more expereiance , have you seen any traces of fleas or mites (i know their hard to see) if it really concerns you and no one else can give u any advice take him to the vet , best option but to be honest mine only does it when he has a itch cos after he does it he has a scratch and carries on as normal , do you ever get a shiver down ur spine which makes u jault a little , maybe , some thing like that lol. Sorry im no more help x


----------



## pet of bob the rat (May 2, 2009)

thanks-makes me less worried but i dnt think its just a scrath
thanks


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

Is he doing a little popcorn dance? Rats (usually females) do this when they are happy or excitable.


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

My rat will twitch right before she falls asleep or when she's getting really comfortable.

I even asked my vet about it and he said that she was fine and to think of the twitching like when people sometimes twitch a bit before they fall asleep its all the nerves and what not relaxing


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

He's hiccuping. It should be silent, but its normal for some rats


----------

